# Krebse im Rhein fangen



## Speedfisher (30. August 2007)

Hi!
Ich hab n 54 liter aquarium und da sind 3 barsche und 2 rotaugen drin,ich möchte jetzt noch einen krebs drin haben!!wo und wie bekomm ich den??am besten tagsüber am rhein!!
hat einer von euch Ahnung davon??
danke im vorraus |wavey:

sg,
speedfisher


----------



## Speedfisher (31. August 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

hat keiner ahnung von diesem thema??
Überlegt euch mal was!:-D
freu mich über JEDE antwort


----------



## Maifliege (1. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

Hallo Speedfischer,

Wathose an, einen "Kinderkescher" mit stabilem Rand und so 1,5m Stiel und nen Eimer. Dann nachts mit Taschenlampe an den Buhnen suchen, die Augen reflektieren das Licht, schnell mit Kescher am Boden entlang und hoch... Sieh in deiner Karte nach, sind manchmal geschützt.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

Dreh´mal ein paar flache Steine um, da wirst du fündig! Ansonsten haben wir hier Wollhandkrabben genug, gib mal deine Adresse...:q Die kannst du gerne haben...:m


----------



## Käptn Nemo (1. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

du solltest evtl noch wissen wo du die beister anfassen kannst ohne das ihre scheren dich kneifen<---kann dazu führen das du nen bissl blutest bei den großen

fass sie am rückenpanzer an! nirgendwo sonst sonst könen sie deine finger erreichen und das gibt dann spass...
falls einer mal zugeknifen habn sollte einfach ins wasser setzen das tier eimer geht auch im wasser wird er dann loslassn und du bist befreit während der krebs versucht sich zuverabschieden


----------



## Speedfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

sooo,danke schonmal für eure antworten!!hab diesen sommer einen krebs gefangen!!siehe foto unten!!so einen wollt ich mir ins aquarium packen!!geht das überhaupt mit rotaugen und barschen??nich das der die auffrisst!!welche krebsart ist ads auf dem foto??danke im vorraus!man erkennt den zwar nur von hinten...aba ich hoffe ihr wisst trotzdem welche art es ist

mfg,
speedfisher


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

das is ne krabbe! nix krebs das,tier da is ne krabbe! ich denk es is ne wolli...ob du die nun unbedingt im Aq habn willst...ich würds net machn das fleisch von dehnen ist aber ein sehr guter angelköder


----------



## Speedfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

ich fänd das mal cool so n ding im AQ zu haben...aber wenn die die fische auffrisst is ads ja auch doof!wär mal cool so ne krabbe im AQ...


----------



## Speedfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

kann man die auch gezielt mit einer angel befischen??wenn ja,mit welchem köder??
danke,
mfg,
speedfisher


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

die tierchen sind der schrecken aller grundangler in den gebieten in dehnen sie leben...das einzige as sie net gern fressen sind sie selbst aber die fische fressen die biester sehr gern^^


----------



## friggler (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

Das ist eine Wollhandkrabbe.
Wenn Du die in deinem Aq. hast und die einen Fisch greifen kann frisst sie den auf.
Die versuchen auch nachts die schlafenden Fische zu bekommen und sind dabei recht erfolgreich. 
Für ein Aq. mit Fischen ist das 100% nichts!

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Speedfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

sind die tagsüber denn im hauptstrom oder in den buhnen??hab als köder an fischinnereien gedacht ider kleine fischfilets,oder maden...


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

ich hab mit den tieren zm glück noch keine erfahrungen machn müssen erkundige einfach ob du krebsreusen ausstelln darfst da kommen all die schönen sachen rein die tiere fressen also so gut wie alles je mehr es müffelt desto besser müsste es dehnen gefalln....


----------



## Speedfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

ok!danke schonmal für eure tipps....werds versuchen!!
wenn jemand noch ein tipp hat,bitte sofort schreiben|supergri
danke!!
mfg,
speedfisher


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

wenn du krebsreusen<----gehn bestimmt auch für kraben guck am bei ebay
evtl könnte auch ne senke funktionieren da dann den köder drauf 10 min warten und ma schaun wasdann da drinn is ich denk nachts sind die chancen besser


----------



## Speedfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

bin aber ers 13!|supergri icg glaub mit nachts wird das nichts...in holland habn wir viele von den tieren gefangen!alles tagsübe rim hauptstrom


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

wieso haste kee chance deine erzeuger zu nötigen mit dir nachts zum ageln zu gehn?^^


----------



## Speedfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

mein vadder is meistens arbeiten^^ und sonst hab ich ja keinen un au mit schule un so^^wochenende geht zwar auch,aba der si ja meistens arbeiten!freu mich auf weitere antworten!


----------



## Speedfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

hat keiner emhr eine idee wie ich die krebse(krabben)befischen kann??


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

Hol dir ne Kopflampe und gehe das Ufer lang wenn du einen gefunden hast..schnell zupacken..aber Vorsicht die knipsen dir alle Pflanzen im Becken ab

Oder du hohlst einen Haken mit einem Vorfach zwei drei Maden drauf uns zuppelst vor ihnen rum..wenn er die Maden greift einfach raus ziehen...

So klappt es bei uns..ob am Rhein klappt..Keine Ahnung

mfg Flo


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

rächt sich eigentlich iwervon den anglers an den wollis durch auffressen?


----------



## slow26 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

Du musst der Krabbe dann aber auch im Aquarium eine möglichkeit bieten das sie an die oberfläche kommt. Nachts tun sie das um ihre verbrauchte Luft gegen Frische auszutauschen.
Können sie das nicht krepieren sie glaube ich.
Was auch sehr interessant ist sind Flußkrebse.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

bei den flusskrebsen muss man aba aufpassen das der sauerstoffgehalt des wasser net unter 1,2mg/l geht dann sterben die beim häuten...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

lol wer nicht ließt....|kopfkrat|supergri Meinte damit auch Flußkrebse...wusste nicht das es um Wollis geht..die haben wir net#6


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

angeblich solln die wollis lecker schmecken...sind ja nur krebse in ner anderen form in dem fall rund^^


----------



## Speedfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hol dir ne Kopflampe und gehe das Ufer lang wenn du einen gefunden hast..schnell zupacken..aber Vorsicht die knipsen dir alle Pflanzen im Becken ab
> 
> Oder du hohlst einen Haken mit einem Vorfach zwei drei Maden drauf uns zuppelst vor ihnen rum..wenn er die Maden greift einfach raus ziehen...
> 
> ...


 

müsste dann ja au ohne begleitung und tagsüber gehn oder??

MFG;
SPEEDFISCHER


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

begleitung brauchste auf jedenfall! diewollis sind zu stark um sie alleine festhalten zu können
tagüber gehts net da graben die sich metertief ein!

kla kann man die tierchen auch am tage fangen man muss nur wissen wo sie sich versteckn ... die "normalen" krebse sind am tage unter steinen anzutreffen kp ob die wollis das genauso machn...


----------



## Speedfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

müsste ja auch reichen wenn ich ein Haken mit made in hauptstrom am ufer schmeiß(von der buhne aus)ist ja tief genug ad und das sind steine!


----------



## uwe763 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

das ganze ist schlichtweg nur tierquälerei. wenn ich so etwas lese: barsche und rotaugen in einer 54 liter pfütze!!!


----------



## Speedfisher (3. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

is ja keine pfütze!!die fressen aj auch un so,un die waren wo ich die mitm kescher gefangen hab grad ma 4 cm groß!!die wachsen sogar!!


----------



## uwe763 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Krebse im Rhein fangen*

natürlich wachsen die, aber die werden nie so wachsen, wie sie das in ihrer natürlichen umgebung tun würden. wäre so, wie wenn du immer zu kleine schuhe tragen würdest. deine füße wachsen auch, verkrüppeln dann.
gruß uwe


----------

